# Obsession with Levitical Laws



## Richard King (Feb 5, 2011)

When a person gets tangled up in trying to keep the laws about not wearing a fabric that is made of two blended materials or different fibers etc. and they think this is the way to be more obedient to God...
and in their defense they say, Jesus said he did not come to destroy the law.

What verses and biblical support might I counter that delusion with?


----------



## Richard King (Feb 6, 2011)

I just read this and it may be useful in answering this very question I asked about...

When to Stop, When to Go, When to Slow Down by R.C. Sproul | Reformed Theology Articles at Ligonier.org


----------



## Skyler (Feb 6, 2011)

He didn't come to destroy it... he came to fulfill it. The types and shadows--symbolic separation by keeping threads, wine, etc. from mixing--have been fulfilled in the reality, real separation from sin.

Colossians 2:16-17 "Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath. These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ."


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 6, 2011)

> If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations--
> 
> Col 2:21 "Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch"
> 
> ...



These things aren't part of the moral law that Christians are to keep. They may have lessons in them respecting being holy and learning to make spiritual distinctions between things but although the lessons remain the practices are for the babyhood of the Church i.e. the period between Moses and Christ.

If the person thinks that they have to keep these ceremonies for sanctification, they will have to keep all ceremonies for sanctification.

If more worryingly they think they have to keep these ceremonies for justification, they have completely overthrown and misunderstood the Gospel.

If they think they have to observe such things as the Mosaic law rather than learn spiritual or paradigmatic lessons from them, they are suffering under the Galatian delusion to some extent or another. I'm not saying they're definitely unconverted but they don't understand sanctification in the New Covenant, and maybe don't understand justification.



> For freedom Christ has set us free; stand firm therefore, and do not submit again to a yoke of slavery. Look: I, Paul, say to you that if you accept circumcision, Christ will be of no advantage to you. I testify again to every man who accepts circumcision that he is obligated to keep the whole law. (Gal 5:1-3, ESV)


----------

